# cyclist beaten in Sherman Oaks



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

A cyclist was brutally beaten outside the Mels Diner in Sherman Oaks on Sunday April 22, 2012 at lunch time. He was knocked to the ground and then repeatedly kicked to the face and body.

The driver came out of a black pickup truck (Ford F150?) with Oregon license plate 129FEH.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, hopefully they get the SOB that did that. What a coward.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

What was the cause? Road rage?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

The license plate is indentified. Has this been reported to the police?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Most likely a road rage argument....hope the truck driver gets hit hard by the law both, penal and financial 

**


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Update: Cyclist describes brutal Sunday assault by road raging Ventura Blvd driver « BikingInLA


----------

